# Neues Batman-Spiel von Warner wird am 22. August enthüllt



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues Batman-Spiel von Warner wird am 22. August enthüllt*

						Warner Games Montreal wird in Kürze ein neues Batman-Spiel enthüllen. Ein Zeitplan für das DC FanDome Event verrät offiziell, dass die Entwickler von Batman: Arkham Origins im Rahmen des Events ein entsprechendes Panel abhalten und das Spiel vorstellen werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues Batman-Spiel von Warner wird am 22. August enthüllt*


----------



## RavionHD (15. August 2020)

Da freue ich mich darauf, habe mich immer gefragt wieso nach Arkham Knight nichts kommt.


----------



## User-22949 (15. August 2020)

Ein neues Lego Batman ? Wäre nice.


----------



## Andrej (15. August 2020)

Ich hoffe ja, dass es kein VR Spiel wird! ICh fand alle Teile vonb Batman super


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. August 2020)

Bitte kein Lego Batman!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. August 2020)

Gerüchte gab es ja schon das das neue Batman Spiel ohne Batman sein wird. Das Ende vom letzten Teil geht ja auch in die Richtung.


----------



## pascha953 (15. August 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gerüchte gab es ja schon das das neue Batman Spiel ohne Batman sein wird. Das Ende vom letzten Teil geht ja auch in die Richtung.



Ein Batman-Spiel ohne Batman?

Hört sich an wie Auto fahren ohne Auto


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. August 2020)

Kann ich mir persönlich auch nicht vorstellen. Aber diese Gerüchte gab es mal. Und auch das Ende vom letzten Batman Spiel (wenn man alle Riddler Rätsel gelöst hat, und auch sonst alles gemacht hat) geht ja in die Richtung das Bruce Wayne nicht mehr Batman sein will. 

Ich sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten
1. Bruce überlegt es sich doch nochmal anders
2. das nächste Spiel spielt vor dem letzten. Was Story mäßig aber komisch wäre.


----------

